# Aşa e corect



## mike2008

Hello
Please can someone tell me what this means "Aşa e correct", it was written in a previous thread. I've looked the words up in a dictionary and the phrase doesn't make sense in English.

Bye.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

It simply means that '_the way something is [written, made, etc.], is correct' _or_ 'such [thing] is right'_.

Similar to Spanish: _Así está correcto [Aşa este corect]_.


----------



## simonasidorin

It can be translated by : 
That's the correct (answer)
This way (aşa) is correct
Again , I am just an novice in the study of languages . What I achieved is by myself , I am an autodidact .
I hope this translation will be satisfactory.


----------



## Tigresse

*Aşa, being an adverb, can also be translated by “like this “or “so”. 
“E” or “este”  = is; “E” is the contracted form of “este” and it is rather informal.
“Corect”= correct.
I couldn’t find the previous thread evoked by you, but theoretically speaking, after all replies, you should be able to figure out the meaningJ After all, this is a simple sentence. Good luck. Cheers.
*


----------



## mike2008

Thank you everyone.


----------

